
Gay Rites Are Civil Rites - jger15
https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/07/08/gay-rites-are-civil-rites/
======
bradknowles
Rites? Really? As in rituals?

So you’re going to conduct gay rites on someone? How is that not a literal
crime like sodomy?

Or did you mean Rights, as in the Bill of Rights?

